# Battlefield Reptile Expo (11/14)



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Since I started the thread with Repticon, I figured I'd jump the gun and start getting a few more events posted that are upcoming so people that are unaware can be aware and those who have not gone, want to go, have/are going can discuss and help one another out.










Website: https://battlefieldreptileexpo.com/

For those of you in the the DC, Maryland, Virginia, West Virginia and Pennsylvania areas there is a great show coming up in November that I highly recommend you stop in. The event is the Battlefield Reptile Expo that is located in Gettysburg, PA. The event venue is fairly large and for what it is, there are a decent amount of vendors there that work with amphibians and vivarium supplies. 

So far the list of scheduled vendors for November is as follows, I've also added a blurb from vendors I've dealt with in the past on what they carry:

A Bros Reptiles 
Addictive Arachnids
Adrian's Captive Creations
American Invertebrates
A.M. Snakes
Ancient Reptiles
AR Reptile House LLC
Balls Deep Reptiles
Beebee Mousies
Big Daddy D's Dragon Emporium
Big Lock Reptiles
Blessed Cresteds
Blake's Exotics
Blessed Cresteds
Blue Mountain Morphs
Bodacious Balls And Reptiles
Bryan Clark Fossils
Castro's Constrictors
Canyon Country Reptiles
Charm City Glam Chams, L.L.C.
City Balls
Cold Blooded Bling
C Serpents
Creature's Comfort Cages
Darling Geckos
Darwin's Toybox
Deleware Turtle
Double M Reptiles
D/nice Reptiles
EJR Exotics
Enterprise Snakes
Exo-Morphs
Exotic Designs Reptiles
Fisher Reptiles
Fosters Creations
Friendly Morphs
Funky Morelia
Gecko Haven
Genetics Lab Reptiles
GG's Geckos
Good Guy Reptile Family
Goody's Exotics
Greg Haverstock Reptiles
Hershey Exotics
Hidden Valley Geckos
J&R Constrictors
JNT Reptiles
John Muller Reptiles
Kick Balls
*K & K Reptiles* -- If you're going to a show looking to pick through some Neoregelia Brom's this is a place to stop. They do also carry PDF's as well as various Gecko species and related dry goods (Josh's Frogs products too if I remember correctly)
KLA Exotics
Lips Reptiles
Lost City Geckos
Maestro Exotics
Maz Morphs
Mermaid Montara
Mid Atlantic Coral and Reptiles
Morphed Out Reptilez
Morph Menagerie
Morris Shirey Constrictors
Mythical Exotics
*Osmun Reptiles* -- I know this isn't a snake forum, but if you're looking for ethically bred quality ball pythons check this guy out. He also works with some Boa species as well. He's a Middle School teacher by day, and works with reptiles when he's out of the classroom.
*Outback Reptiles* -- I've had numerous experiences with this vendor. They kind of focus on a lot. Some animals are bred by them, others are just purchased from other breeders to expand their show selection. These guys do get Dart's in every so often, but you'd have to talk to them about their sourcing. 
Papagoat Reptiles
PMHerps
PT Reptiles PA
PurplePassion Morphs
R&B Reptiles
ReptileTubs
Rick Krumrine Reptiles
R Leader Reptiles LLC
Roots Scoots and Scales
Royal Flush Reptiles
RVA Exotics
S&M Boas
Salome Designs
SeJaNi Reptiles
*Serpentine Exotics* -- This vendor is primarily high quality ball pythons, boa constrictors, and occasionally has geckos.
Sparks Hognose
Silent Hill Reptile & Rodent
Sparks Hognose
Steve Winkler Reptiles
Summers Serpents
Susie Q’s Scaleless LLC
*T&B Reptile Zone* -- This vendor seems to be a one stop shop vendor for dry goods as well as carries a few snake species, inverts, lizards and oddball reptiles. IF you're looking for an enclosure, this will most likely be an easy vendor to spot as they generally bring piles and piles of ZooMed and ExoTerra enclosures. 
The Ball Python Project
The Captive Dragon
The Frog Depot
The Gecko Zone
This Is A Farmhouse
The Seventh Serpent
Tri Force Morphs
Tropical Terrariums
Untamed Boutique
Venom Life Gear
Wicked Oak Pythons
Wolf Moon Reptiles

I'm looking forward to going to the "Tropical Terrariums" booth to see what they are all about.


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

This could be fun! I will see if I can get away for the day.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

You'll be in trouble. So prepare. Either setup a qt system or start researching for when the kids start to get bit by another side of the hobby.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Looks like I forgot to post some critical info in the OP. If a mod stumbles upon this if they could add the event details to the OP right above the website:

*Location Name*: Allstar Events Complex
*Address:* 2638 Emmitsburg Rd, Gettysburg, PA 17325
*Event Date:* 11/14/2020
*Show Time:* 9AM-4PM EST
*Admission:* $5 For anyone 13 and over, free to children 12 or under.

*Few things to note: *

- If you get there early, expect a line. Battlefield is a new show and it's attempting to fix a lot of problems that other shows in the area have been getting complaints about, due to that there is generally a huge crowd. 

- Being that this event is in PA there were no mask regulations last time this event happened during COVID. This can be a concern for some, especially if anyone going is high risk or going with someone that is at high risk. They didn't temp people before going in, but this may change for this event with all of the COVID cases going back up. Just be smart and don't be sensitive/confrontational if you see people walking around without masks. 

- *This show will contain a few specimens that are illegal or strictly regulated in surrounding states.* Don't be surprised if you see *crocodilian species* or *venomous species* here. Being that PA doesn't have either regulated, they are present. If you have children, but sure to keep an eye on them as deli cups with rattle snakes, adders, and cobras can and have been present in the past. Know what you can keep in your state before showing up. Besides what I've noted previously, there are other species that can be a concern if they are indigenous to your state and have regulations about owning indigenous wild life. This is sometimes overlooked when it comes to specific amphibians, snakes, lizards (mainly skinks on the east coast) and turtle. Maryland in most cases is OK with indigenous species being owned if they are documented captive bred individuals, though there are a few things that do not fall within that loophole. If you are a VA resident you should also know that Axolotl's are considered illegal to own as they are on an 'invasive' species list... How, I'm not sure as I don't believe if any got out they would survive a DMV winter, but the laws are the laws. 

I know most of you on here are not the impulsive buyer types, but I figure it was worth noting some specifics just in case in case any of you parents out there get guilted into a pet for your child when you attend. Some of the regulated species in MD and VA are extremely simple species to keep and don't require much if any high cost hardware to support keeping said animals, and their sale prices are generally extremely low (between $5-30 each.)


----------



## minorhero (Apr 24, 2020)

I went to this today!

Figured I would give a brief feedback/impression of my first ever animal expo. Yep, my first. I have been to car shows and boat shows but nothing else and certainly nothing with animals. 

When I got there I was pretty overwhelmed with the number of snakes and lizards at the show. I am quite sure that if I added up every single time I have ever seen a snake in my whole life and decided that number was X, then today at this show I saw X * 4. If I were in to keeping snakes or leopard or crested geckos I am certain I would have been very happy indeed. Sadly my actual interests were dart frogs and newts and of those there were very few.

I think 5 different vendors carried dart frogs. There were a few more vendors that had pacman frogs, or various types of tree frogs. Of the 5 dart frog vendors I talked to 3 of them. The one with the largest variety and quantity was essentially a pet store and not the breeders. They were not able to tell me how old the frogs were (the reticulated auratus were very small, I wasn't sure how fresh out of water they were but my guess was under 3 months). Another vendor was selling the frogs for his buddy. And the third vendor was also selling the frogs for his buddy but he had them labeled wrong (tincs were being sold as auratus) and he wasn't able to say at all which auratus/tinc. 

I did find one vendor that had a single eastern newt (listed as a 'spotted newt') and a spotted salamander. The person there was unable to tell me if the newt was the juvenile or adult form. It had the coloration of an adult but it was very small, so my guess was that it was transitioning but I am no expert. Anyway I gave it a pass. I was latter lead to believe that the seller should not even have been selling a local species (Pennsylvania law?? maybe?).

There were a few vendors selling plants and one of those was selling some of the rarer plants we care about, and I definitely spent some money there. A few vendors sold wood and/or cork bark and one of those had the largest cork bark pieces I have ever seen. This vendor had a few rounds that were at least 1 foot in diameter. They had a flat on display that was easily 3 feet long and 20 inches wide. Yep, this one flat could have done the entire background of one of the larger exo-terras. So that was pretty cool. 

Random mind blowing sites. At one table I saw a baby caiman in a disposable tupperware container. At another table had to be at least 200 baby turtles of various varieties swimming around in some Sterlite storage containers. Near the caiman was an aquarium of baby chickens (guessing they are feeders? made that table quite noisy with their constant chirping). I probably saw at least a half dozen people handling snakes that were bigger then me. At one table there were so many geckos in stock that their containers were piled up in mounds. Oh yeah, and there were spiders... lots of spiders. I am not afraid of spiders, but I definitely have an immediate reaction to them as pets. Namely.. confusion as to why people like them as pets. I am definitely not a spider person. 

Overall I was very happy to have gone to an expo since I have never been to one before. Once the pandemic is over I will likely go back to a larger one with my family (mostly so I can show my daughter who at 3.5 years old is quite obsessed with 'baby snakes' even though we don't own any snakes). Once that is done I likely won't go back to one though. I am not really interested in snakes or geckos so the incentive isn't there. But for today to experience something I have never seen before? Totally worth it.


----------

